

Tell HN: we've made dddone.com - a TODO app done right - snitko

Hi HN, we've made http://dddone.com. It's a TODO app. The main idea is that you can have 2 views of the same todo list: one is for the structure, so that you can have the global vision of the project, and one is for the priority with the most important tasks at the top. We made it for ourselves, because we felt no existing app satisfied our purposes and this approach seems to be extremely productive for us.<p>Hope you'll like it. Of course, any suggestions and reviews are welcome.
======
petervandijck
Few thoughts:

\- Gotta improve/simplify the actions between left and right view. It doesn't
feel right that you can't mark an item DONE at the right.

\- You should show completed tasks by default. Nothing more satisfying than
seeing that checkmark and seeing what you've done. After a day or so, they can
dissapear.

~~~
yock
I too like the idea of displaying completed tasks for a limited amount of
time.

------
LeBlanc
The online to-do list application market is very crowded. There are a whole
lot of different apps out there. I like your idea of a structured to-do list
next to a priority one. Have you thought about using the APIs of the other to-
do list apps to pull a user's data from those sites and display it using your
novel method?

~~~
snitko
As you can imagine, pulling data from another apps would take time to
implement. Especially because there are so many apps out there. Personally,
I'm not sure it would make sense, at least at the moment. Or do you think it
would?

~~~
LeBlanc
You are probably right that it doesn't make sense right now, just because a
lot of the good suggestions in this post are more pressing.

The reason I suggest it is that it would give you access to a number of users
right off the bat which could be good for getting feedback from a large group
of people who are actually going to use your app for their actual to-do list
(rather than the informal sort of playing around with it I just did for a few
minutes). In the end, it really depends on where you want to go with this.

------
petervandijck
\- The clear/save buttons are a little un-intuitive. I'd expect everything to
just get saved as we go.

\- I do really love the concept. Awesome way to improve upon something so
simple.

\- The title editing is a little clunky: the edit button shouldn't be there
(you should just be able to click the title), or else only show it on hover,
and you need a submit/cancel button instead of only submitting on ENTER.

\- The "edit" icon before each item: the placement of this (and the way it
looks) make it look like it's a checkbox where you can check things of when
they're done. Move "edit" to the right, and put a checkbox before each item
where you can mark items done. Don't hide done items immediately, but remove
the checkbox with a checkmark (Green) and leave the item there for a day or
so.

~~~
snitko
Thanks, sounds reasonable. We'll find some time to fix this.

------
martinc
Looks nice.

I get an error in IE8. Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; WOW64;
Trident/4.0; GTB6.5; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR
3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; InfoPath.2) Timestamp: Thu, 1 Jul 2010
14:50:19 UTC

Message: 'console' is undefined Line: 48 Char: 11 Code: 0 URI:
<http://dddone.com/javascripts/app/event_set.js?1277907280>

~~~
snitko
Thanks, we fixed that. It was a forgotten debug console.log() call.

------
resdirector
Have you tried <http://www.folderboy.com>? That's the to-do-ish app that I'm
building that allows you to put the same task in multiple lists. Full nested-
labels.

And allows you to search for the task/data/idea real fast with search-as-you-
type.

</shameless-plug>

~~~
snitko
That seems like a great app, but unfortunately it lacks the main feature that
we needed - two representations of the same todo list, synced with each other.
Plus, does your app has a sharing feature?

I liked your search-while-typing feature. Looks great.

~~~
resdirector
Cheers, thanks.

 _two representations of the same todo list_

Kind of. With FolderBoy, any note (or folder) can be in multiple places at the
same time. So, I guess you could create a "Priority" folder, with all your
tasks arranged by priority, and also put these (exact same) tasks in another
folder(s) with them organized in a more project-like way.

I think what yours does better is that you can have two lists side by side.

Ah, yes, we don't do sharing...yet!

------
petervandijck
Nice, I like the concept, and love the example it opens up with.

------
maxdemarzi
It's weird that I can't mark a task done on the right column...

~~~
snitko
What do you mean? There are only delete buttons in the right column tasks. If
you click "done" in the left column though, the task automatically becomes
"completed" in both columns.

~~~
maxdemarzi
Ok, "Done" and "Delete" both make the item disappear, which would make one
believe they do the same thing except one fades green, one fades red.

Does that mean something else in the back-end? or is it the same ? The
view/hide done tasks link is confusing because it's resetting the list which
make it useless trying it out.

_ Update: Also it's weird to have the Pencil icon on the left, make a change,
and then have to go all the way to the right for save. Maybe it's easier to
just keep everything on one side?

~~~
snitko
Ok, I hear you. "Delete" button completely deletes the task from the list
(from the db, if you wish). "Done" button just marks it as done and you can
see it if you click the link "View dddone tasks too!" - although for some
technical reasons it only works on the saved lists (e.g. it works everywhere
else, but on the mainpage).

As for the pencil ico and save button - you can simply hit "Enter", that will
save the title.

~~~
ydant
It might be clearer to have it fade to "disabled", but not entirely
disappeared on Done, at least until the list is re-loaded.

------
petervandijck
Do you have any plans with this, ie. to turn it into a full-fledged (paying?)
service? Open source it? Etc?

~~~
snitko
We'll see how it goes. We're going to use it ourselves and work on it a bit.
If we see that more people are using it, we'll start reviewing suggestions and
will be ready to invest more time into developing it.

~~~
petervandijck
Sounds like a plan.

------
sebastianavina
well, it's just what we need. Thanks for the idea, I will implement this
concept on my internal ERP

(F)

------
slouch
looks like your server is struggling with the HN traffic. i can't get the root
to load.

~~~
snitko
It's working now. Try it. We'll immediately upgrade if needed.

------
snitko
clickable: <http://dddone.com>

~~~
CatalystFactory
Having a bit of trouble loading it in Chrome - is the site down?

~~~
snitko
Yes, a problem with the linode, rebooted and working now. Weird, we don't even
have the traffic.

